# Hat Measurements!



## Extreana

Hi everyone! 
This is going to make me sound really lame, but I need a translation of the measurements of a hat. The measurements were provided in an image, and I got really frustrated at Google Translate's virtual keyboard because I actually don't know how to type in Korean.

So... here's the image! I only need the words to the left of the hat, unless you deem the words on the bottom important enough!


Thank you so so so much! I envy people who can read and understand Korean >.<


----------



## alohaoe

Three red lines in the image.
Let's call the upper right arc *A*, the center oval *B*, and the bottom vertical line *C*.

(unit: mm)
SIZE - FREE (one size)
챙길이 => length of the brim, *C*
모자높이 => height of the hat, seems to be *A*. If there were no reference(red arc), '모자높이' should mean the vertical height from bottom to top.
모자둘레 => circumference of the hat, *B*
재질 - 아크릴 => material - acryl
원산지 - 베트남 => origin - Vietnam

▶사이즈 스펙 확인시 유의사항◀ => Note about figures
사이즈 스펙은 제품을 직접 제어나온 실측사이즈입니다. => The figures are actual measurements of a hat.
사이즈는 재는 위치에 따라 1~2cm정도 차이가 있을 수 있습니다. => There could be 1~2 cm margin of error in the measurements depending on the measuring points.

My English writing is not very good. If you have anything unclear, make a reply.


----------



## Extreana

Oh, thank you so much!! 
감사합니다 !
And your English is actually pretty good, I can understand everything!


----------

